# Netzteil immer wieder defekt



## Franki89 (7 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein MeanWell HDR-150-24 Netzteil https://www.meanwell.com/webapp/product/search.aspx?prod=HDR-150#1 und betreibe darüber per Zeitschaltuhr drei Scheibenwischermotoren  (je max 30Watt). Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass immer das Netzteil ausfällt. Habt Ihr eine Idee woran das liegen kann, da es laut Datenblatt geschützt ist gegen Überstrom, Kurzschluss und Überspannung. Oder muss am Sekundär-Ausgang doch eine Freilaufdiode angebracht werden, um das Netzteil vor Überspannungen zu schützen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Franki


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 September 2020)

Kannst du feststellen warum es kaputt geht ? Also primär oder sekundär-Seitig ?
Ich denke mal das Netzteil ist Dauer an und dein Relais/Schütz schaltet die Last direkt auf den Sekundären Ausgang ?

Hast du mal den Anlaufstrom gemessen ? 

Laufen deine Motoren nur Vorwärts ?

Kannst du abschätzen wie lange ein Netzteil im Schnitt hält ?

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Franki89 (7 September 2020)

Leider kann ich nicht feststellen ob es Sekundär oder Primär defekt ist. Ja genau, das Netzteil ist dauerhaft an und über eine digitale Wochenzeitschaltuhr http://shop.centralsystems-isp.com/...c-Digitale-Zeitschaltuhr-TS2M1-1-16A-230.html hängt das Netzteil direkt an der Last. Der Anlaufstrom beträgt ca. 1,8A. Nennstrom ca. 0,85A. Der Motor wird nur in eine Richtung betrieben. ( Dies möchte ich bald aber ändern, gibt es da noch was besonderes zu beachten?). Die Netzteile haben ca. 3 Wochen gehalten. 

Danke Und Gruß
Franki


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 September 2020)

Also wenn du den Motor in beide Richtungen benutzen willst musst du natürlich auf eine evtl zu verbauende Freilaufdiode achten. Das du dann je eine für Vorwärts und Rückwärts verbaust. 

Diese Netzteile sind ja in der Regel elektronisch gegen Kurzschluss gesichert was aber keine Garantie ist. Eine zusätzliche Absicherung schadet sicherlich nicht. 

Entsorgst du die alten Netzteile ? Dann schraub mal eins auf ob du was sehen kannst wo der Defekt sitzt. 

Hast du noch andere Hardware verbaut ? Eingangsspannung ganz normal 230V AC über Schukostecker ?

Kannst du mal messen ob das Netzteil von der Ausgangsspannung stark einbricht im Einschaltmoment bzw. im Betrieb ?

Hast du die minus Seite und Erde verbunden ? 

Schönen Abend


----------



## Franki89 (7 September 2020)

Ich wollte die Netzteile wieder einschicken, da noch Gewährleistung besteht, konnte aber auf den ersten Blick keinen defekt feststellen (Kondensatoren alle i.O.) . Sonst ist keine Hardware verbaut, lediglich halt Primär und Sekundär Sicherungen. Die Eingangsspannung ist ganz normal 230V AC über einen Schukostecker. Bei Einschalten aller Motoren gleichzeitig bricht die Spannung nicht ein. Minus habe ich mit Erde verbunden, kann es sein, dass ich mir darüber was in System rein hole? 

Gruß
Franki


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 September 2020)

Suche dir am besten Netzteile, welche ausdrücklich für bürstenbehaftete Gleichstrommotore (sind doch welche?) geeignet sind. Idealerweise gleich mit Steuereingängen zur Drehrichtungsumkehr und vielleicht auch zur Drehzahlsteuerung. Für jeden Motor ein separates Netzteil. Beziehungsweise Motortreiber/Motoransteuerungen, welche von einem gemeinsamen Netzteil gespeist werden können.

Das von dir eingesetzte wäre mir schon gefühlsmäßig zu schisserich.


----------



## Heinileini (8 September 2020)

Franki89 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass immer das Netzteil ausfällt.
> Habt Ihr eine Idee woran das liegen kann, da es laut Datenblatt geschützt ist gegen Überstrom, Kurzschluss und Überspannung.
> Oder muss am Sekundär-Ausgang doch eine Freilaufdiode angebracht werden, um das Netzteil vor Überspannungen zu schützen?


Wie äussert sich der Ausfall? Keine AusgangsSpannung? Kein EingangsStrom? Rührt sich der SchluckaufModus (Hiccup Mode)? Betreibst Du den Wandler unterhalb von 2000 m?
Laut Datenblatt geschützt gegen ... Überspannung? O.V.P. wirkt angeblich über einen Opto-TRIAC auf die PWM. Ob das ausreicht, z.B. den "Detection-Circuit" gegen SpannungsSpitzen einer induktiven Last zu schützen?
FreilaufDiode antiparallel zur Induktivität kann nicht schaden und hält auf jeden Fall zumindest die Kontakte der Schaltuhr länger am Leben.




Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Kannst du feststellen warum es kaputt geht ? Also primär oder sekundär-Seitig ?


Kann man denn Primär- und Sekundär-Seite so klar unterscheiden bzw. trennen, wenn doch "Detection-Circuit" und "O.V.P." via OptoKoppler bzw. Opto-TRIAC auf die PrimärSeite zurückwirken?




Franki89 schrieb:


> Ich ... konnte aber auf den ersten Blick keinen Defekt feststellen (Kondensatoren alle i.O.) . Sonst ist keine Hardware verbaut, lediglich halt Primär und Sekundär Sicherungen.


Oh!? Ein AC/DC-SpannungsWandler bestehend nur aus Kondensatoren?  Aber Du meinst wahrscheinlich, dass ausserhalb des Wandlers keine weitere Hardware verbaut ist, ausser Primär- und Sekundär-Sicherungen sowie Schaltuhren und ScheibenwischerMotoren.


----------



## Gleichstromer (8 September 2020)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag dazu:



Die Dioden sind schnelle (wichtig) Schottky-Dioden mit niedriger Durchlaßspannung, evtl. reichen auch MBR1045 o. ä. Die 16 steht für den max. Strom. die 45 für die max. Spannung. 

D2 auf jeden Fall verwenden, D1 evtl. zusätzlich. 
Die Dioden haben 0,4-0,6V Durchlaßspannung (je nach Strom), ab ca. 1,5 A Strom durch D1 (falls verwendet) muss ein Kühlkörper (10-15 K/W) dran, D2 kommt evtl. ohne Kühlkörper aus, da sie nicht ständig Strom führt. Achtung, die TO-220-Gehäuse führen Spannung.

R1 und C1 dämpfen hochfrequente Störungen vom Kollektor, Bauteilwerte grob in dem Bereich wie angegeben, evtl. R1 niederohmiger.

R2 optional zur Dämpfung von Anlauf- bzw. Laststromspitzen, wird natürlich warm: P = I² motor * R2. Widerstandswert nur ungefähr, nach gewünschtem Betriebsverhalten ausprobieren.

S1 zur Drehrichtungsumkehr, sollte immer stromlos bzw. bei nur kleinem Strom geschaltet werden, d. h. Motor-Stillstand, ansonsten starke Kontaktlichtbögen.
Ein Nockenschalter/Leistungsrelais/Kleinschütz wird eine Umpolung im Betrieb besser verkraften als ein kleiner Kippschalter/Miniaturrelais.

Gruß
Gleichstromer


----------



## Heinileini (8 September 2020)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> *Anhang 50980*


 Moin Gleichstromer, kannste bitte mal einen funktionierenden Link spendieren?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (8 September 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann man denn Primär- und Sekundär-Seite so klar unterscheiden bzw. trennen, wenn doch "Detection-Circuit" und "O.V.P." via OptoKoppler bzw. Opto-TRIAC auf die PrimärSeite zurückwirken?


JAEIN  Also wenn bestimmte Teile auf der Primärseite wie bspw Eingangssicherung, Varistor oder so zerstört sind wäre ich mir schon recht sicher. Aber ich gebe dir natürlich Recht so ohne weiteres kann man das nicht sagen und wenn man nicht tief im Thema ist noch weniger. 
Aber meine Idee das auf der Eingangsseite ggf was mit dem N nicht stimmt (bei 400V AC) und es ab und zu dann deshalb ärger gibt fällt ja auf Grund von 230V Eingang aus. Musste nur daran denken da wir bei uns diese Woche genau dieses Problem hatten. Immer schön das neue Netzteil Tod.. beim Zerlegen ein zerstörter Varistor und die Vorsicherung.. 

Aber zurück zum Problem. Werden die Motoren alle Zeitgleich Ein- und Aus- geschaltet oder versetzt ?


----------



## Franki89 (9 September 2020)

Die Motoren werden um ein paar Sekunden zeitversetzt gestartet. Ich habe jetzt parallel zu jeden Motor mal eine Freilaufdiode verbaut, ich hoffe das es jetzt hält. Das komische ist, ich hab das gleiche System schon so in Betrieb und das läuft problemlos. Ich vermute, dass am Standort etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Der erste Ausfall war auch bei einem Gewitter wie ich jetzt erfahren habe. Beim 2. Ausfall war jedoch kein Gewitter vorhanden, was mich wieder wundert. 

Gruß
Franki


----------

